# My itty bitty MAC collection



## user46 (Jul 23, 2006)

looking at some of your collections, i'm thinking wow. i'll never spend that much money. LOL. just give it timeee ...

this is all my mac stuff .. not alot. but i make the most out of my little bit of stuff. i think this is good .. especially for my budget. 








and this is all my other makeup jumbled up together. i need to get a professional case, lol. not this little caboodle bull.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 23, 2006)

*Good start!*

Keep experimenting.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice! It's really coming along.

I have the same case, but in baby blue. I have to stack everything..so not cool.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree, it's agood start. It doesn't matter if it's a caboodle bull, as long as it keeps it all together, savely and dry... right?


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 23, 2006)

very nice


----------



## tracie (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you have a great start going, plus..its best not to really rush a collection.  Otherwise you'd end up with a bunch of stuff that looks alike or that you don't really *LOVE*.  I was caught up in the LE mess for a bit, but I've taken a step back and have realized I want colors that are unique, so those are the ones I tend to pick.  Saves money for another girl on a budget


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 24, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

Great start. Give yourself a few years and you'd get all MAC crazy like me


----------

